# help me: how to screen print



## ifeloveife (Feb 21, 2007)

i want to lean how to screen print, and i need all the help i can get
olamide


----------



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: help me*

Olamide,

You're at the right place! I've picked up a lot lurking in these forums for a while, and just started posting (with questions). For the general idea of things, this tutorial is pretty good, from No Media Kings. Good luck!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: help me*

I would suggest getting the "bible" T-Shirts For Fun & Profit. It covers a good amount of the business and worth the 35$ I believe it is. You can find it here
U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology
.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out this article posted in the forums a while back:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t2549.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

And take a look at local short courses. Getting some hands on help to at least learn the basics should speed your understanding of the process considerably.


----------

